
Engineers build biologically powered chip - brahmwg
http://engineering.columbia.edu/columbia-engineers-build-biologically-powered-chip
======
dang
Url changed from [http://m.phys.org/news/2015-12-biologically-powered-
chip.htm...](http://m.phys.org/news/2015-12-biologically-powered-chip.html),
which points to this.

